# Short vid



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just a short vid....messing around on the 2015 in a little hole this past weekend....nothing special
Brute fun - YouTube


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

is it me or are the newer brute's bodies smaller then the older ones?? i was at the dealer the other day and it seems to me anyways to be quite smaller. It could be because of how i have mine set up with the lift and tires but even before i did all that the bike seemed huge and then when i seen the new ones i was like **** they shank??. they do look good though.


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

They are pretty much the same size.....I had a 2008 frame and a 2012 frame side by side and there was no difference in size and actually very little difference at all in the 2.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Love that white


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

